
Data Structure Visualization - fogus
http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~galles/visualization/Algorithms.html
======
pjscott
One of the things I've always really liked about Robert Sedgewick's algorithms
books is the abundance of useful diagrams showing the various algorithms in
action. It turns out that he actually took the book's example code, and stuck
in a bunch of printf statements to spit out PostScript code describing the
current state of the data, and combined this with visualization code that was
also written in PostScript to produce the pictures. The end result is a book
that's worth buying even if all you do is look at the pictures.

------
elbelcho
This is an update to a Java app that was posted on HN a few days ago:

[http://5mins.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/data-structure-
visuali...](http://5mins.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/data-structure-
visualizations/)

It appears that they are the exact same visualizations of the same structures
and concepts

------
joakin
I would have loved this the first/second year of my CS degree...

Nice work

------
unwind
Cool! I realize this is not tagged "Show HN" so there's no need for the
author(s) to be reading this, but another nitpick: there's a typo on the
"Resize Canvas" button (it says "Cavnas").

------
ramki
BST is not working well with input has both +ve and -ve numbers.

------
Unseelie
Does this upset anyone because they seem visually inefficient?

Not to say they're computationally innefficient, I couldn't be sure that they
are, but they seem to be slow by way of a lack of estimation or some such.

I feel rediculous being upset by it, as though it were a person behind them
and not an algorithm...but gddamn, why can't you just...oh, well, because its
a computer and it has no eyes... >.<

------
ZeSmith
Lots of typos in there.

